# How To Get an Egg in a Milkbottle



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 3, 2007)

[video=youtube;xZdfcRiDs8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZdfcRiDs8I[/video]


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 3, 2007)

What's a milk bottle?

Way back when in the back hills of Vermont we didn't have much money for science class materials; we sure had milk bottles and we sure had eggs. This was one of our favorite experiments. We would also soak a hard boiled egg, with the shell on, in vinegar and it would turn it into a rubber egg. Those were the days of simple wonder before quick edits and poster colors.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 3, 2007)

Never mind the egg and bottle, Beautiful Bob is back! Both Elizabeth and I are relieved to see Bob as we remembered him (with long, glossy locks). Whew.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 3, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> What's a milk bottle?
> 
> Way back when in the back hills of Vermont we didn't have much money for science class materials; we sure had milk bottles and we sure had eggs. This was one of our favorite experiments. We would also soak a hard boiled egg, with the shell on, in vinegar and it would turn it into a rubber egg. Those were the days of simple wonder before quick edits and poster colors.



Ooh! I love the egg in Vinegar thing.

Ah yes, the back hills of Vermont. So far from civilization in a vast State with nothing around for dozens of miles.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 3, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Ooh! I love the egg in Vinegar thing.
> 
> Ah yes, the back hills of Vermont. So far from civilization in a vast State with nothing around for dozens of miles.



Where the people were far apart and the trees were close together.

One of my fondest memories was when the new Mad magazine would come out, my friend Ken Moeller and I would get on the CB sets and we would read it together and roll on the floor laughing. I tell my kids that the CB was like IM before computers were invented.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 3, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I tell my kids that the CB was like IM before computers were invented.



Yup, except everyone else with a radio could hear you too. It's more like chatting on an internet bulletin board.

But my buddy and I couldn't afford CBs. We made old fashioned oscillator radios from scavenged parts and buzzed each other in morse code. Now that was text messaging at its finest.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 3, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Yup, except everyone else with a radio could hear you too. It's more like chatting on an internet bulletin board.
> 
> But my buddy and I couldn't afford CBs. We made old fashioned oscillator radios from scavenged parts and buzzed each other in morse code. Now that was text messaging at its finest.



Way 2 go Vic. I built a little crystal set and that was the first time I realized there was a world out there. I could hear voices from all around the world. I just couldn't hear anything local. But I knew which songs were hot in Budapest.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 3, 2007)

Call me cynical, but I was hoping he would take an uncooked egg and just smash it through the opening. That would have been cool!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 3, 2007)

Lets see him get it out now


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 3, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Lets see him get it out now



That part is easy! Fill it 1/3-1/2 full with soda water (or Coke), cap it. Shake it like crazy and turn it upside down. Make sure egg covers the opening.

Remove cap while pointing at something you don't like. It makes a wonderful mess.


----------



## AV1611 (Aug 3, 2007)

How To Get an Egg in a Milkbottle:

Step 1 - crack open the shell
Step 2 - pour the contents into the milkbottle
Step 3 - celebrate by drinking the contents of the milkbottle
Step 4 - run for the WC


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 3, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> Call me cynical, but I was hoping he would take an uncooked egg and just smash it through the opening. That would have been cool!



Great Minds think alike. That is what I thought when I read the title on the thread.


----------

